# My Story of Laxative Abuse



## Aubrae

*It has been five years that I have abused laxatives. I don't think I would have as much or as severely if I knew I had the slightest form of IBS but I didn't know about it then. All I really knew is that I was tired of feeling bloated and that I had to go to the toilet so I desperation I reached for Ducolax, you know...those cute tiny orange pills that seem to make everything right overnight! I can't believe that I started out taking 3 and then 4 and then 10, 20, 30, 40, 50, 60!!! Yeah...it has gone that far and they have made me vomit and shake in pain that I wouldn't wish my worst enemy to know. But I couldn't stop them, I was afraid to stop them because if I did I would feel all that terrible bloating and pain etc...etc...so I just put up with it not even thinking that maybe I do have IBS or some kind of problem that caused all that. *

*Now once I have had a diagnosis, I want to get off Ducolax, my gastroenterologist has put me on a high fiber diet and Metamucil but I'm finding it to be very painful, my bowels feel tight, I feel sore all over, my hips hurt, my stomach feels like its bleeding and all I can think to myself is...is this normal when you're getting off laxatives? Will this pain go away, will it lessen, will some of the damage I know I have done be repaired? I realize that it was IBS that brought me to abuse laxatives to begin with but will some of the pain be relieved if I stick to what I'm told? I have tried countless times to rid laxatives but have failed again and again and I'm scared to death that I'll fail again when I cannot fail this time. I can't live the rest of my life abusing laxatives, I hate them, I hate them so much but then I keep running back to them. I need some encouragement because I am so depressed about it. Thanks.*


----------



## IndianRopeTrick

I had abused laxatives too and dulcolax was one of them. But, my dosage reached a peak of 5-7 per week (1 per day). I used if for about 2-3 months. I had the feeling that it was becoming ineffective, so I stopped using it. Luckily I did not go too far.

I recommend talking to doctors about your laxative problem. It seems that you use laxatives so that "you can be ready for the day" (like I used to). Perhaps you should take a stress free break where you can just relax and not be worried about clearing the bowels for the day. That break might help to heal your gut.

Here is a link on laxative abuse - http://www.nationaleatingdisorders.org/laxative-abuse-some-basic-facts

It may seem scary, but don't be disheartened. If drug addicts can get off drugs, there may be hope for you too.


----------



## Aubrae

IndianRopeTrick said:


> I had abused laxatives too and dulcolax was one of them. But, my dosage reached a peak of 5-7 per week (1 per day). I used if for about 2-3 months. I had the feeling that it was becoming ineffective, so I stopped using it. Luckily I did not go too far.
> 
> I recommend talking to doctors about your laxative problem. It seems that you use laxatives so that "you can be ready for the day" (like I used to). Perhaps you should take a stress free break where you can just relax and not be worried about clearing the bowels for the day. That break might help to heal your gut.
> 
> Here is a link on laxative abuse - http://www.nationaleatingdisorders.org/laxative-abuse-some-basic-facts
> 
> It may seem scary, but don't be disheartened. If drug addicts can get off drugs, there may be hope for you too.


Thankyou for your reply! You're right about me abusing them so I can be "ready for the day" I never quite thought of it that way!  I am obsessed about my bowels...because they hurt its true, but they probably hurt worse because they're screaming for me to leave them alone. I have talked to a bowel doctor whose the one I mentioned put me on fiber etc...I have been taking digestive enzymes aswell. I don't know if that will help though. Anyway hope your day is well and thanks again.


----------



## HumanistRuth

I noticed that you didn't distinguish between soluble and insoluble fiber. I'd ask your gastroenterologist if ingesting mostly soluble fiber might not be as harsh.


----------



## Master Ching

Hi all.

I have taken laxative for the past 15 years and last 5 years i have taken up to 60 tablets everyday in order for me to go to toilet. I have visited a lot of doctor but they only gave me laxative as taking fiber is not helpful anymore. A lot of doctor and pharmacist has concluded that my colon is in total damage due to my laxative abusive (lazy bowel syndrome). Yes, fiber got soluble and insoluble.

Some website also advised on prune juice. Yes, it is indeed helpful on early stage. Prune juice is like a natural laxative. But the effect no longer help after 1-2 months. I do not know how does it affect others but this is what happened on me.

FYI, to stop laxative needs high determination and good support from your dearest. Sorry for me to say, in our advance medication there is still no good way to solve IBS problem except prescribe me laxative which is just a temp solution but huge negative impact/side effect. If you understand how laxative works, u will know why u can go to toilet after took laxative.

I am so lucky to meet my chinese herbal medicine where everything back to basic. Colon suppose to work/move by itself in order to push it out. Chinese herbal medicine maintain the energy flow in our body so that we can go toilet naturally. I believe this is what we all want and not just taking laxative. Right now, i can go to toilet naturally every morning and have stop taking laxative for 6 mths. I will continue to wish and pray that this will continue so that i can plan for my future with my bf as i wish to have my own baby.

Of coz this period of time, i have stopped working. I wake up early morning, i do yoga, exercise, i maintain good diet (fiber). I love my fecal now...is no longer "waterish/diarrhoea". is more solid and natural......

Dont give up. Every illness will have their own solution as god will never create a problem without a solution.


----------



## tummyrumbles

Aubrae, I'm wondering if you need professional help in dealing with the laxative addiction. I agree with HumanistRuth who asked whether the fibre you are going on is right for your colon. This is a difficult area because of the possible harm done to your colon. I'd get a doctor's advice about the laxative addiction as this could be a separate issue to the IBS. Even gastroenterologists won't necessarily know what's right for your colon, and just saying "fibre" seems a stock standard answer. Harsh fibre won't necessarily move things through if your colon goes into spasm from it. Maybe ask IndianRopeTrick what fibre he went on when he stopped taking the Ducolax.


----------

